# New Member



## shug (Dec 31, 2007)

I am a new member to this site. I hope I post this properly.

I am the proud owner of a circa 1976 omega tuning fork watch. I believe it is the ESA 9164 (day date). I received the watch this past year after my grandmother passed away. It belonged to my grandfather.

This is a very interesting site for me. I don't know how many members live in the USA, but I do. This is via Dundee. I was born in Dundee. Then we moved to the US.

My grandfather received the watch after 25 years of employment at Veeder-Root in Dundee. I have found someone here locally who has been able to get it up and running. This watch has great sentimental value for me. I would like to learn as much as you guys can teach me about the watch. As an engineer, I am very interested in all things technical.

Thanks for letting me join your group.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Hugh, you could browse this website that belongs to one of our members 'Silver Hawk' http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/

Very informative...

Also do a search in this subforum, there will be loads of great info there....

Enjoy your watch....









Some pics would be nice, have a look in the photography forum for details on how to post one....


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome Hugh to









Enjoy your stay and look forward to your pictures


----------

